

Ma.gnolia Recovery Tools - timf
http://recovery.ma.gnolia.com/

======
timf
Relevant notes and a letter @ <http://ma.gnolia.com/>

[For background on this, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458622> ]

